# LOOK UP IN THE SKY ! IT'S NOT A PLANE OR A BIRD OR NOT EVEN SUPER MAN



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Gang
I was searching for an address on google map and when I did a street view I saw something weird in the sky ,is there a logical explanation for what I saw like some kind of photo error? what do you think? I could not figure out how to copy it to post here.

one more try


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jim there is nothing here with your thing in the sky


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I think I got it to work

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=123+HEATHERWOOD+LN+Roseburg,+OR&layer=c&sll=43.138761,-123.392540&cbp=13,332.57,,0,1.33&cbll=43.138335,-123.392328&gl=us&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=123+Heatherwood+Ln,+Roseburg,+Oregon+97471&ll=43.138335,-123.392328&spn=0.000361,0.000593&t=h&z=20&vpsrc=0&pan


----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

Jim show us the link, maybe a x-man. sorry you beat me to it


----------



## DaytonHM (Dec 27, 2011)

"Cant see it from my house"!

LoL 
Aaron


----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

this Jim?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

yep that's it thanks.

It's a little hard to see the scale unless you have the full shot ,but if you look at the car you can see it's pretty darn big.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

That probably the weather balloon from the new Google Data Centers that they are building on the barges.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Any guess you have is better than mine Karson


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Jim, I've told you over and over that they were coming to get you. RUNNNNNNNN!!! :0
Bill


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Ha ha Bill, you might be right !


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## gottobtrue (Jul 13, 2013)

Must be something going on with the camera lens.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow it's green it must be from a planet far away called Ireland, LOL 
Funny stuff Renners


----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

yea but if that thing was here the cars would be in grid lock or it the trees and yards. must just be your local OR state aliens, green and all. did anybody go missing july 2012?


----------



## Wazy (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey Jim, was there a football game in the area…........ might be Snoopy in the hot air balloon….....


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

That makes sense since it's been found in more than one place,Thanks gottobetrue


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Casual if it were local it would have a Big "O" on it .
Wazy The football games are about 100 miles north and their ballon would be shaped like a duck


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks like a green grassy ball- maybe another planet with life on it. They must have a putting green on there some place!! They probably lost a ball to our gravity and are coming in close to retrieve it!!
....................Jim


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

That is what they mean by a "cloud server" to store your files - - that one is just run by the NSA. ;^)


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

wormhole to the next plane of existence.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Now you done it Jim!! I'm gonna be playing with this All Night …LOL…*

I went to the Map/Picture. Went as far as I could go down the Highway to see if I got get a Different View. It Pretty Well Stayed the Same. It is VERY BIG!

So I did a "Snip" of it and played around with it in a Small Photo Editor I've got on here. Tried to get some of the Clouds Out Of The Way to see if I could better define the shape or see more of it.

I seemed to be able to do some of that but it doesn't appear to define it much better if at all.

2 pics below are the original and the one I worked on (SAME PIC)

I wrote down the Address and I'm going to try going back there shortly to see if it's still there.

88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888










88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888










88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

So far this all sounds like a great script for a "B" move )


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Very cool Rick
Just think of it this way,you now have another hobby )


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I Just Put The Pics Up and something caught my eye in the Lighter Picture.

Almost Dead Center, can anyone see what I THINK is a series of Numbers Or Letters?

(Hold Down "Ctrl" Key and at the same time use your Mouse Wheel to Zoom In Or Out on the Image)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Personally Jim, I think it is the moon, which I have heard is made from green cheese.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Actually Jim I belong to 2 Paranormal Associations that Hunt For & Research this kind of "Stuff".

One thing I know for sure is that a Camera/Photograph will pick up "Things" that are Not Visible to the Human Eye.

As a Tape Recorder will pick up Voices and/or Sounds that Out Of Our Hearing Range.


----------



## schuft (Apr 6, 2011)

Google Street View is made up of sequences of "panorama" images, only instead of the traditional panorama where you take multiple side-by-side photos and splice them together, Google also splices in photos from above and underneath. When the photos are spliced together, they have to be filtered through various contrast and color matchers. They're also transformed to remove as much lens distortion as possible.

It looks to me like that sequence of street views got stitched together from a bad sequence, where one of the "sky" sequences is actually taken from a series of horizon shots. Then it's warped through the distortion and matching filters, and voila you get a sideways grass field in the sky.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks Like a Google copy right Rick.

I wonder who started that rumor mike ? I think it might have been Grizz LOL


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Somebody threw a TENNIS BALL at "just the right moment" and it was captured in the pic..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Jim i think schuft is right you look real close and you can see the slice


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Sounds logical schufl ,sounds like you know a lot more about it than I do, but it sure would be cool if Rick could find out that it's a giant orb from the spirit of a giant dinosaur.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Okay. I blew up that Center Section. A Bit Clearer Maybe. But I definitely think there's something there.

888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888










888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I took 2 Shots of the image when I was on the Map. The ones above are all from the same shot.

The one Below is from the other shot further down the Highway. It WAS Full Size but I saw something in that one also. I cropped it, blew it up fiddled around with Contrast etc. You can clearly see "2012 Google". It might be the same Lettering as in the above Crop from the Other Picture??

I'm also thinking…."Why would I go back there to see if it's changed. The Picture you found Is from 2012. Why would it Change?" DDUUUUHHHHHHHHHHHHHH?????

888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888










888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

it's a weather balloon from project Mogul.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

What's "Project Mogul"?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i started to look at this more in detail and when i did i heard this hovering sound over the house, when i went out side to check it, i could see i was surrounded by this red mist, and i could hear something opening and closing, i looked up to see if i could see anything and then it happened..that was at 5pm, the next thing i know i was laying on my back and could not remember anything from the point of looking into it…thanks jim…i now think i've had a alien type of experience, and i now have to wear camo clothing so the aliens wont see me….


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow how weard is that I heard and saw the same thing Grizz, except my mist was green and my sounds was a voice that said the Oregon Ducks would take over 1st place instead of Bama and when I woke up I was wearing a green sweat shirt with a big "O" on it,then I looked up in the sky and saw your Image with a ******************** skin hat on. LOL
You Quack me up Bob


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

It's from the Mid West and it's the Jolly Green Giant taking a poop!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

It is an algae generator. Aliens use them to grow algae as a food source when traveling through the universe. Normally you don't see them. This one just over flowed a bit, hence, you can see it. Very rare indeed. Aliens like to be as discrete as possible. They don't want curious or scared earthlings contaminating the their food supply. Since there is not oxygen in space, they have to generate at a planet with an atmosphere. Hope that clears it up a bit.


----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

yes but did anybody do an internet search for "green blob" and space or google earth?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*a1Jim*, just Google "Google earth anomalies and you will find a number of them!

Here is one blog on these anomalies

My son is digital camera/photography expert and told me these things exist before I looked them up and he says that's why it's called *"Google Earth"* so why bother to remove them from the Earth sky!

There is another Google application called *"Google Sky"* which shows the sky for stars, planets, constellations, and other heavenly bodies (bad choice of words!) ....!


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

We're all doomed…...doomed lol


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

It's Ming the Merciless….

Where is Flash Gordon when we need him!?...........Oh Yeah, he is waiting for a ride on a Russian rocket.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Guys on your scientific answers and fun ones too.


----------



## papaBill (Dec 11, 2012)

Huge tennis ball LOL


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey….......it's my ride home to Ireland….........Hope there's a big ole ice cold pint o Guinness waitin on me…....LOL


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*"Thanks Guys on your scientific answers and fun ones too."* YEP! This was a FUN POST!

I enjoyed it a Lot! It's kinda like what the *"Old Coffee Lounge"* was about, Way Back When.

*Jim:* Just for your Information and considering your *"Greeting"* for New Members (Nice piece of Instructions) ... I was on yet Another Post were someone was having a Problem getting their Topic Posted.

MsDebbie mentioned that *Martin is no longer associated with "???Media" in any way. *

So. I guess that means, at best he is a Member Only at LJ's. That's *ONLY* an assumption on my part.

I'm on a Fishing Forum and for a Minute I thought You had Located the* Home Craft *for the *"Green Guy"* Below.

MNR is the *"Ministry Of Natural Resources"* In Canada that "Police" The Fishing Regulations.

888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888










888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------

